# warn 4 2 4



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I have a friend with a 350 rancher and wants one for his bike so he can have 2 wd and 4 but warn dosnt offer it any more is there a nother product like it or someone who has one and would like to sell?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> Ok I have a friend with a 350 rancher and wants one for his bike so he can have 2 wd and 4 but warn dosnt offer it any more is there a nother product like it or someone who has one and would like to sell?


Had one on my old 350 Wolverine. Worked good. I don't know of anyone else that makes one. Try ebay maybe.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I didn't think of that thanks man


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Try craigslist too


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

good luck trying to find one.......your best bet is probably ebay


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have been lookin for one myself for a friends son that has a 350 rancher. i know warn is not making them anymore .


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I been looking but haven't had no luck


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Have been searching for one for my 400 Prairie also ....no luck yet HL used to sell them but no longer does


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ther is this one on ebay for a 400 forman. Bet it would fit others.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Warn...5811563QQptZMotorcyclesQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

ive heard you might be able to buy all the parts and build one? i think they sill make all the rebuild kits for them.......but not 100% sure


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

They have replacement cables and stuff for them but that's it


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's the first on ebay cause we been looking


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Warn discontinued the production of the 424. If your lucky you can find a dealer that had a pretty good surplus of them stocked and get one new...If not Warn still sells all the replacement parts so you can get a broken used one and rebuild it if need be.

I'm on the search for one for my 300 also.

Good luck!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I might try that thanks and if I find a place that has a couple for a couple of bikes ill let yall know and thanks same to you


----------

